# Did DirecTV just shut down the old program guide?



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

A few minutes ago I lost all but four channels on my old Sony receiver. I am getting strong signals on all the transponders.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if today is the day, but something like this has been planned for some time. If you call DIRECTV they will probably offer to swap out your existing receivers with compatible ones for free if you agree to a new commitment.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Same thing happened to my old RCA receiver. I thought it was having a hiccup but tried rebooting it and reauthorizing it and still the same. Was watching tv when it happened. Anyone know if it's finally the day to retire my receiver?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Weren't there letters sent out to most everyone that still had the really old gear and several heated threads here discussing this exact thing?


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, there were emails sent last June or July. I was just putting things off because I waiting for an analog tv to die and I will need to have the dish moved since the neighbor's tree has grown. There was no tree when I had DirecTV installed in 1996. The old tv died two weeks ago and I bought a cheap HDTV at best buy. 

So, it is time to upgrade. I see that I can get a free upgrade to an HD receiver. I just need to get something moved around to get things installed.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

I never got an e mail, so I guess I'm going to have to call.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

wcalifas254 said:


> I never got an e mail, so I guess I'm going to have to call.


It probably went into a spam folder, or they don't have an up to date email address for you.


----------



## Ken Stomski (Nov 17, 2011)

Older receivers used an EPG system. Directv announced well over a year ago this was going to happen.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

Hmm, all the channels are back now. I still need to get upgraded before the neighbor's tree leafs out.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Shut off has been discussed in at least 2 threads in the past few months:

January 2013: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=211641

October 2012: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209751


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

spoke too soon, channels are back and working. Who do I call for the upgrade to a newer receiver? any CSR or a specific department?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

wcalifas254 said:


> I never got an e mail, so I guess I'm going to have to call.


You've been actively participating in the threads, for several months....in fact this one is from July of last year...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3045739#post3045739


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

yes I have and still waiting for the e mail, lol, I'll run the receiver until I'm forced to retire it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ken Stomski said:


> Older receivers used an *EPG* system. Directv announced well over a year ago this was going to happen.


 *EPG* is common name for all DVRs regardless if it's cable, OTA or sat.

What you try to say is named *MPG* vs current APG name.


----------



## Ken Stomski (Nov 17, 2011)

P Smith said:


> *EPG* is common name for all DVRs regardless if it's cable, OTA or sat.
> 
> What you try to say is named *MPG* vs current APG name.


yes. typo on my end. should be MPG not EPG. advanced program guide has been out for quite some time and i am surprised there are still MPG receivers out there that still function! we converted all of the headends around here a year ago to avoid this problem...


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

the channels will go dark permanently in some markets somewhere after the first week of April - waiting until the last moment to replace may see a shipping delay, so I would suggest ordering a replacement now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't have a horse in this game, but personally don't think a replacement should trigger a commitment if it's going to the most similar supported box, like a D12.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

the legacy replacement program does not trigger a commitment, but the unit IS leased rather than owned.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Brubear said:


> *the channels will go dark permanently* in some markets somewhere after the first week of April - waiting until the last moment to replace may see a shipping delay, so I would suggest ordering a replacement now.


You are adding to the mix another variable - channels, while we are talking about system info substream, not channels per se.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

P Smith said:


> You are adding to the mix another variable - channels, while we are talking about system info substream, not channels per se.


The guide controls what channels are available. A problem with that data will affect the channels you can watch.

In this case, the problem is the same.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, for the customer it would seems to be same, but it is not necessary tell about channels goes dark here. 
Access to the channels and channels itself are different instances.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Seems like splitting hairs a bit, though maybe true from a technical level. Kind of like what happened when I forgot to specify W for a DirecTV satellite spot


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm still using my ORIGINAL Hughes box with the old-style program guide and it's working just fine getting all the channels. I haven't heard squat from DirecTV about the end of service for this legacy receiver but if they just discontinue service to it so one day it just fails to work my impression of DirecTV will go you-know-where. You just don't do things like that to customers who have been with them for 12 years!!

Of course, if they do it will be "Hello, DISH? When can I get a Hopper?". :lol:


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

ThomasM said:


> I'm still using my ORIGINAL Hughes box with the old-style program guide and it's working just fine getting all the channels. I haven't heard squat from DirecTV about the end of service for this legacy receiver but if they just discontinue service to it so one day it just fails to work my impression of DirecTV will go you-know-where. You just don't do things like that to customers who have been with them for 12 years!!
> 
> Of course, if they do it will be "Hello, DISH? When can I get a Hopper?". :lol:


It may be working fine now, but with changes in technology, it won't be for much longer. Are you saying that Directv hasn't notified you that your box won't work forever? They will be happy to send you another one that will work for a long time to come. Are you willing to leave over this, really? If so, why are you still a Directv customer?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

ThomasM said:


> I'm still using my ORIGINAL Hughes box with the old-style program guide and it's working just fine getting all the channels. I haven't heard squat from DirecTV about the end of service for this legacy receiver but if they just discontinue service to it so one day it just fails to work my impression of DirecTV will go you-know-where. You just don't do things like that to customers who have been with them for 12 years!!


NO indeed you dont...... Just because the guide isnt gonna work anymore DOESNT MEAN YOUR RECIEVER SHOULDNT!!

Most of the channels ARE OFF THE EPG GUIDE NOW and i still see the channels....... THIS IS JUST AN EXCUSE TO GET MORE $$$$$$$$ BY LEASING THIER NEW BLOATED CRAP!!

I have also been with them 12/13 years and I dont wanna lose my good box! (GOOD FOR YOU FOR STILL USING THE HUGHES BOX -- THATS A GOOD ONE ALSO)


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Dude111 said:


> NO indeed you dont...... Just because the guide isnt gonna work anymore DOESNT MEAN YOUR RECIEVER SHOULDNT!!
> 
> Most of the channels ARE OFF THE EPG GUIDE NOW and i still see the channels....... *THIS IS JUST AN EXCUSE TO GET MORE $$$$$$$$ BY LEASING THIER NEW BLOATED CRAP!!*
> 
> I have also been with them 12/13 years and I dont wanna lose my good box! (GOOD FOR YOU FOR STILL USING THE HUGHES BOX -- THATS A GOOD ONE ALSO)


The monthly charge will be the same, and they will send you one for free.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ThomasM;3198609 said:


> I'm still using my ORIGINAL Hughes box with the old-style program guide and it's working just fine getting all the channels. I haven't heard squat from DirecTV about the end of service for this legacy receiver but if they just discontinue service to it so one day it just fails to work my impression of DirecTV will go you-know-where. You just don't do things like that to customers who have been with them for 12 years!!
> 
> Of course, if they do it will be "Hello, DISH? When can I get a Hopper?". :lol:


Keep in mind, I believe Dish has done the same thing. I doubt a Dish receiver, say from 1997, still works with their system. Why would you switch to a provider that does the same thing you don't like DirecTV doing?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

An update on this. Last week there was an outage that made those receivers go down for a few hours, but had nothing to do with the MPG planned shutdown. There are three DMAs that will be coming down in the next few weeks. Customers have been notified repeatedly via mail, email, telephone calls and now even on-screen messaging in those markets that their receivers must be replaced. Roughly the second week of April they will start to lose channels in the guide on those legacy receivers. Customers in other parts of the country are starting to be contacted as well.

So if you haven't been contacted yet, you will in the coming weeks and months. The plan is to shut it down this year as the end of life of that system is here.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> NO indeed you dont...... Just because the guide isnt gonna work anymore DOESNT MEAN YOUR RECIEVER SHOULDNT!!
> 
> Most of the channels ARE OFF THE EPG GUIDE NOW and i still see the channels....... THIS IS JUST AN EXCUSE TO GET MORE $$$$$$$$ BY LEASING THIER NEW BLOATED CRAP!!
> 
> I have also been with them 12/13 years and I dont wanna lose my good box! (GOOD FOR YOU FOR STILL USING THE HUGHES BOX -- THATS A GOOD ONE ALSO)


Sir, with all due respect, it has nothing to do with that. The charges are the same. It's an old, legacy system that uses up considerable bandwidth for very few customers at this point. The system was not designed to be around in 2013. Some customers were transitioned several years ago when the system no longer supported NFL Sunday Ticket and other services. This is the year it will be transitioned in full.

The equipment exchange is free with no annual commitment if you take another SD receiver to replace your existing one.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes but it wont be AS GOOD as the one i have now!!!

And will I still see the channels EVEN THOUGH THE EPG GUIDE IS GONE?? (Like I said most channels ARE NOT IN THE EPG GUIDE ANYMORE and i still can watch them)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

enjoy while it lasts


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dude111;3199388 said:


> Yes but it wont be AS GOOD as the one i have now!!!
> 
> And will I still see the channels EVEN THOUGH THE EPG GUIDE IS GONE?? (Like I said most channels ARE NOT IN THE EPG GUIDE ANYMORE and i still can watch them)


A receiver without guide data is a good receiver???


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> A receiver without guide data is a good receiver???


The channels won't even be there once the guide comes down. Essentially the receiver will no longer function, at least that is what I have been told. It will be a process, not overnight, but it is coming.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Dude111 said:


> Yes but it wont be AS GOOD as the one i have now!!!
> 
> And will I still see the channels EVEN THOUGH THE EPG GUIDE IS GONE?? (Like I said most channels ARE NOT IN THE EPG GUIDE ANYMORE and i still can watch them)


What make and model are you referring to?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Let me clarify my earlier post in this thread.

I don't have a problem at all if DirecTV *CONTACTS* me and advises me that support for my old Hughes receiver is being discontinued especially if they send me a contract-free replacement at no charge *BEFORE THE HUGHES BOX BECOMES INOPERABLE*.

*WHAT WILL INFURIATE ME* will be if one day in the near future I flip on the Hughes box and it doesn't work with no warning or explanation...

If that happens, yes, it just might irk me enough to tell Direct to go take a flying leap. I'm sure another provider would be happy to accept my $100+ per month.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You might want to check with D* and see what email and phone number you have on record. Or call them about the free replacement. Or just get infuriated.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Let me clarify my earlier post in this thread.
> 
> I don't have a problem at all if DirecTV *CONTACTS* me and advises me that support for my old Hughes receiver is being discontinued especially if they send me a contract-free replacement at no charge *BEFORE THE HUGHES BOX BECOMES INOPERABLE*.
> 
> ...


Well, you know about it through here. You know it's coming and it's up to you to do what's needed.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

ThomasM said:


> Let me clarify my earlier post in this thread.
> 
> I don't have a problem at all if DirecTV *CONTACTS* me and advises me that support for my old Hughes receiver is being discontinued especially if they send me a contract-free replacement at no charge *BEFORE THE HUGHES BOX BECOMES INOPERABLE*.
> 
> ...


Typically though DirecTV will not do stuff like that without notifying the customers in advance. You may qualify for a legacy equipment upgrade. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

sigma1914;3199988 said:


> Well, you know about it through here. You know it's coming and it's up to you to do what's needed.


I have to disagree on this. If DirecTV has the correct contact info, and they don't actually attempt to make contact, that's an issue. It doesn't matter if he knows about it from here.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Let me clarify my earlier post in this thread.
> 
> I don't have a problem at all if DirecTV *CONTACTS* me and advises me that support for my old Hughes receiver is being discontinued especially if they send me a contract-free replacement at no charge *BEFORE THE HUGHES BOX BECOMES INOPERABLE*.
> 
> ...


Rest assured, you will be contacted well before the guide is turned off. Well before. The communications right now are being driven by geography and if you haven't been communicated to yet, it's only a matter of time. Customers will be communicated via email, direct mail, telephone and on screen messaging. And you will receive a free swap with no customer service agreement assuming you take another SD receiver. If you choose to upgrade that receiver to HD, then different rules apply, but most folks will take a "like-4-like" SD equivalent receiver.

You actually could call today, even prior to being notified, and your account is likely flagged because you have one of these old receivers active on your account so DTV could swap you out today if you wish. 
Thanks


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I have to disagree on this. If DirecTV has the correct contact info, and they don't actually attempt to make contact, that's an issue. It doesn't matter if he knows about it from here.


But we know the communications are coming per SR. People need to take personal responsibility.

Edited to add... If the person doesn't read here or other satellite sites, then it's definitely on DirecTV to tell them.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> But we know the communications are coming per SR. People need to take personal responsibility.
> 
> Edited to add... If the person doesn't read here or other satellite sites, then it's definitely on DirecTV to tell them.


To give you an example, there are three DMAs that will have some of the channels remove from the legacy guide in a few weeks. Those customers have been contacted since January and contacted repeatedly. Definitely plenty of heads up.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

dennisj00;3199976 said:


> You might want to check with D* and see what email and phone number you have on record. Or call them about the free replacement. Or just get infuriated.


Yeah, kind of reminds me of my father-in-law. Always looking for a reason to get infuriated and go off on someone.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

studechip said:


> What make and model are you referring to?


Its an RCA DRD420 RE (And i love it -- Best reciever i have ever had)

And for example GAME NETWORK is not in the EPG guide anymore,I DONT SEE THE DATA but i can still watch whats on it.....


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dude111;3200056 said:


> Its an RCA DRD420 RE (And i love it -- Best reciever i have ever had)
> 
> And for example GAME NETWORK is not in the EPG guide anymore,I DONT SEE THE DATA but i can still watch whats on it.....


What makes it better without guide data than any other box. And I mean any other. Even a crappy cable box?


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

I won't be mad about retiring my receiver, although I know that they'll probably send me a receiver that won't last as long as the one I had. I bet it will be a refurbished receiver, most likely a D11 or D12.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You probably couldnt pay most here to go back to using an old SD dvr or receiver...I didnt like those boxes when I had them....sure they were bullet proof, but they have zero features.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

My old Sony receivers have all the features I need. They receive the signals from the satellite and display them on the tv. Seventeen years old this month.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

LynnW said:


> My old Sony receivers have all the features I need. They receive the signals from the satellite and display them on the tv. Seventeen years old this month.


A D12 will do the same thing. Yours probably won't for much longer unfortunately.


----------



## BrucePadgett (Nov 14, 2007)

My Sony receiver's 19 years old, and has never faltered. But will soon, I guess.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

LynnW;3200322 said:


> My old Sony receivers have all the features I need. They receive the signals from the satellite and display them on the tv. Seventeen years old this month.


They ALL do that.

What makes it better with no guide data?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Wait, I think I have it. You folks acting like someone's trying to pry your "gun out of your cold dead hands", is it because you hate change? 

The day I got rid of standard def in my house was the day I truly started to enjoy watching tv again.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> Wait, I think I have it. You folks acting like someone's trying to pry your "gun out of your cold dead hands", is it because you hate change?


This.

This is really a discussion about nothing. For zero dollars DirecTV will replace equipment that is multiple generations old with better that does more, and far more quickly.

I have had DirecTV since about 18 months after it launched. I have replaced (always at no or a nominal charge) my receivers for what is now the 5th time, and will get a Genie when I relocate to my retirement home in a couple of years (no real reason to rewire the current house at this point).

This seems like a discussion of some people saying they COULD still drive on the streets through town and are really mad the interstate openned.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

tonyd79 said:


> They ALL do that.
> 
> What makes it better with no guide data?


I didn't say it was better with no guide data. I am saying my Sony seems to be more reliable that the current receivers which seem to be very unreliable.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

tonyd79 said:


> They ALL do that.
> 
> What makes it better with no guide data?





SamC said:


> This.
> 
> This is really a discussion about nothing. For zero dollars DirecTV will replace equipment that is multiple generations old with better that does more, and far more quickly.
> 
> ...


No, it is not for zero dollars. I will have to replace reliable owned receivers with with leased POS receivers at the cost of $10 month each. That certainly is not free. I will drop to one receiver because one of the Sony's was used for the VCR which died die years ago.

Leasing is a stupid business model to me. The original AT&T dropped it decades ago. But, if I am to get anything more than over the air tv, it seems that I must lease some sort of set top box from someone with the monthly cost going on forever. I would gladly buy a new receiver when the legacy guide goes away, but I won't be allowed that option.

Sure, the new receivers have more bells and whistles. I expect that when I get a new receiver, it will be like many things I own. I will be paying for features that will never be used. Or they will used only once to see if they are useful and those features really aren't useful to me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

LynnW said:


> No, it is not for zero dollars. I will have to replace reliable owned receivers with with leased POS receivers at the cost of $10 month each. That certainly is not free. I will drop to one receiver because one of the Sony's was used for the VCR which died die years ago.


How do you figure $10/month each? After the 1st receiver on an account it's $6/month for each additional, be it owned or leased, same price.


----------



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

LynnW said:


> ...I will have to replace reliable owned receivers with with leased POS receivers at the cost of $10 month each.


The new receivers are certainly not POS receivers. I've found them to be good, dependable DVRs and I'd never want to be using 17 year old SD boxes. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised when you switch to a new model receiver.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RAD said:


> How do you figure $10/month each? After the 1st receiver on an account it's $6/month for each additional, be it owned or leased, same price.


And while you're at it explaining this, could you also explain specifically why the D11 or maybe D12 SD STB replacements you would get as the equal no cost swap option are a "POS" in comparison to your old Sony SD receiver?

As I haven't heard of any significant performance issues with those boxes.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

Someone posted what he called was his bill. It said $10 lease for the first receiver and $10 lease fee for the second receiver. I guess everything that is posted on the internet isn't true after all.:lol: I understand the $6 dollars per month for the second receiver. I have been paying that even though the VCR the second receiver was used for is dead. I kept it to be a back up for the main receiver. I won't be doing that when I get a new receiver.

From many threads on this forum, the new receivers seem to be very unreliable.

I will get an HD receiver when in the next few weeks. Three weeks ago I had to buy a new tv when the 25 year old Mitsubishi died. Since I have an HDTV now, I may as well use it.

I won't be getting a DVR. I wouldn't use it. I didn't miss the VCR when it died. I have tapes from 1985 that were never watched. There is nothing on tv that is so important to me that I will be upset if I miss seeing it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

LynnW said:


> Someone posted what he called was his bill. It said $10 lease for the first receiver and $10 lease fee for the second receiver. I guess everything that is posted on the internet isn't true after all.:lol: I understand the $6 dollars per month for the second receiver. I have been paying that even though the VCR the second receiver was used for is dead. I kept it to be a back up for the main receiver. I won't be doing that when I get a new receiver.
> 
> From many threads on this forum, the new receivers seem to be very unreliable.
> 
> ...


While you may not want the DVR remember if you do get one you'll have access to DIRECTV on Demand library, Pandora, YouTube videos.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

LynnW said:


> No, it is not for zero dollars. I will have to replace reliable owned receivers with with leased POS receivers at the cost of $10 month each. That certainly is not free. I will drop to one receiver because one of the Sony's was used for the VCR which died die years ago.
> 
> Leasing is a stupid business model to me. The original AT&T dropped it decades ago. But, if I am to get anything more than over the air tv, it seems that I must lease some sort of set top box from someone with the monthly cost going on forever. I would gladly buy a new receiver when the legacy guide goes away, but I won't be allowed that option.
> 
> Sure, the new receivers have more bells and whistles. I expect that when I get a new receiver, it will be like many things I own. I will be paying for features that will never be used. Or they will used only once to see if they are useful and those features really aren't useful to me.


There will be no change to the cost if you take a like-4-like replacement, which most customers are doing.

DTV is replacing an old, SD receiver. That receiver is a $6 a month mirroring \ lease fee that is currently on your bill unless it's the only receiver in your house. The replacement receiver is the same $6 per month and will take the place of the old one. No change in cost.

If you decide to upgrade instead of taking a like-4-like replacement, then you may incur other charges for those additional services like DVR, HD, etc, if you don't already have them on your account.

But there is no incremental cost to you if you are replacing it with the same kind of receiver. Just make sure when you connect the new receiver (it is shipped to you), that you call to disconnect the old one so you aren't being billed for the second receiver.

That's it, you'll be good to go. 

EDIT: I see you are going to get a HD receiver for your new TV. That would change things, just make sure when you order your HD receiver or HD-DVR, that you have them deactivate the old MPG legacy receiver.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

LynnW;3200706 said:


> I didn't say it was better with no guide data. I am saying my Sony seems to be more reliable that the current receivers which seem to be very unreliable.


The Sony I bought many many MANY moons ago was probably the best, most robust standard receiver I've ever used. And that's saying something since the standard SD and HD receivers are pretty decent.

Every new iteration of technology introduces more toys at the expense of reliability, with the new Genie and its terrible clients being a breath of stinky putrid air.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I has two Sony A55's and it was due to them that I tried Dish. The receivers had a problem with Dolby Digital audio that Sony couldn't fix and bought them back from me. Other them those I also had Sony A1's and a HD300 and those worked fine.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

LynnW said:


> I will have to replace reliable owned receivers with with leased POS receivers .


And you actually believe that receivers, with which you by your own admission have no experience with, are "POS" because ??????

What color is the sky in your world?

The 90s are over. It was in all the papers.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

swyman18 said:


> Yeah, kind of reminds me of my father-in-law. Always looking for a reason to get infuriated and go off on someone.


You might be right. My patience has become extremely short when dealing with multi-billion dollar companies who treat their bread-and-butter long term customers like, well you know what word I was thinking about.

The problem is that all companies today (especially companies involved with services like subscription TV and cellphone service) offer the red carpet treatment to NEW BUSINESS and then lock you up and forget about you for 2 years. Even when the 2 years is up you are considered "hooked" and not considered.

Look around this forum for example. How many posts are from existing customers who want to lower their bill and are ignored or offered Starz! for 6 months?

There. I feel better now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

LynnW said:


> From many threads on this forum, the new receivers seem to be very unreliable.


Keep one thing in mind. There are millions of customers with the newer receivers, whether its a D12, R16, Hx2x etc. Not many come to forums to talk about how great it's going. They come when they have problems. Are they 100% bug free? No. But I wouldn't characterize them as unreliable either.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

LynnW said:


> No, it is not for zero dollars. I will have to replace reliable owned receivers with with leased POS receivers at the cost of $10 month each. That certainly is not free. I will drop to one receiver because one of the Sony's was used for the VCR which died die years ago.
> 
> Leasing is a stupid business model to me. The original AT&T dropped it decades ago. But, if I am to get anything more than over the air tv, it seems that I must lease some sort of set top box from someone with the monthly cost going on forever. I would gladly buy a new receiver when the legacy guide goes away, but I won't be allowed that option.


Actually, your logic is flawed here. I would rather have LEASED receivers. Why? If they break DirecTV sends a replacement for only $20. If my Hughes box breaks I have to replace or fix it myself.

My bone of contention is that DirecTV for their benefit to obtain more bandwidth is discontinuing support for old receivers which obviously many subscribers are perfectly happy with. I don't have a problem with that but I do if they just DO IT without warning customers. How would you feel if you only had one legacy receiver and you went to watch TV and it didn't work? You'd start troubleshooting your TV and then call DirecTV where their irritating robot phone system would tell you to press the red button your legacy receiver doesn't have!! Then, if you're lucky, you might end up with a CSR who probably demands to know your receivers RID which legacy receivers don't have. Then you are offered a replacement receiver for $20 if you agree to a commitment!!!

That's not how to do business.

By the way, receivers are still $6 per month per box not $10.

PS: A T & T was FORCED to divest their subscriber equipment business as part of the breakup of the Bell System in 1984. But if you decided to keep your A T & T phone they formed a separate company to cheerfully keep charging you a monthly rental fee for years! You never did really OWN that phone you paid for so many times over.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Actually, your logic is flawed here. I would rather have LEASED receivers. Why? If they break DirecTV sends a replacement for only $20. If my Hughes box breaks I have to replace or fix it myself.


Owned receivers are replaced free with owned receivers when you have the protection plan.


> My bone of contention is that DirecTV for their benefit to obtain more bandwidth is discontinuing support for old receivers which obviously many subscribers are perfectly happy with. I don't have a problem with that but I do if they just DO IT without warning customers. How would you feel if you only had one legacy receiver and you went to watch TV and it didn't work? You'd start troubleshooting your TV and then call DirecTV where their irritating robot phone system would tell you to press the red button your legacy receiver doesn't have!! Then, if you're lucky, you might end up with a CSR who probably demands to know your receivers RID which legacy receivers don't have. Then you are offered a replacement receiver for $20 if you agree to a commitment!!!


You're spreading FUD.
DirecTV is telling customers in multiple ways. For the current situation discussed in this topic, SD receivers are replaced with SD receivers for free with no commitment.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> You probably couldnt pay most here to go back to using an old SD dvr or receiver...I didnt like those boxes when I had them....sure they were bullet proof, but they have zero features.


Some of us DO NOT WANT ALL THAT CRAP!!!!!! -- We just want standard/basic service!



SamC said:


> This is really a discussion about nothing. For zero dollars DirecTV will replace equipment that is multiple generations old with better that does more, and far more quickly


The question of BETTER is At focus here.... IT WONT BE BETTER,IT WILL BE SLOWER POS WITH STUFF I DONT WANT!!!!!


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> Some of us DO NOT WANT ALL THAT CRAP!!!!!! -- We just want standard/basic service!
> 
> The question of BETTER is At focus here.... IT WONT BE BETTER,IT WILL BE SLOWER POS WITH STUFF I DONT WANT!!!!!


I'd be happy to trade you the service I had with the local city-run cableco before I went back to D*. 70 analog channels, another 70 in SD digital, about 30 in HD. No VOD, no HD PPV, only Starz! in HD for premium movie channels. Oh, and no internet service at all. They still hook up TVs for analog only, no box at all. The boxes they do offer are stripped down and are so outdated they won't even keep the software when the power goes out. So every blip meant re-downloading the entire interface. You couldn't watch any recorded shows until it all came back, and it might be hours.

Despite all the minor quibbles I've reacclimatised myself with on D* it's worth the grumbles to get rid of cable. It was just seven shades of terrible.

But it was simple. Go back to cable if ya want simple.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

Its a given with any electronic that eventually u will have to replace it with a newer model.
yes the hd equipment doesnt operate as fast as std equipment, but with the sacrifice of speed u gain features that u couldnt do with the std stuff.

if u wanna leave directv just because ur sony receiver wont work anymore what are u gonna do? Take it to dish and use it on their system? they will say the same thing that directv is saying. sorry that wont work on the current system but u can use this product instead

The longer u wait the more stressful u will make the transition the more wrinkles u will get.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Dude111 said:


> IT WONT BE BETTER,IT WILL BE SLOWER POS WITH STUFF I DONT WANT!!!!!


Umm, not to belabor a point, because you really don't have one, but, every gereration of receiver (and I, unlike you, have owned them all) does "basic" functions like call up the guide or change channels faster.

Get cable. Its 50s technology, will never improve, and is "simple".


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude111 said:


> Some of us DO NOT WANT ALL THAT CRAP!!!!!! -- We just want standard/basic service!
> 
> The question of BETTER is At focus here.... IT WONT BE BETTER,IT WILL BE SLOWER POS WITH STUFF I DONT WANT!!!!!


In reality, HD is standard basic service these days....wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Dude111 said:


> Some of us DO NOT WANT ALL THAT CRAP!!!!!! -- We just want standard/basic service!
> 
> The question of BETTER is At focus here.... IT WONT BE BETTER,IT WILL BE SLOWER POS WITH STUFF I DONT WANT!!!!!


But again what real proof do you have that the current generation of D11 and D12 SD boxes are "SLOW" and "POS" in comparison to your old box beyond simply shouting these repeated emotional claims that they are?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Dude111 said:


> Some of us DO NOT WANT ALL THAT CRAP!!!!!! -- We just want standard/basic service!
> 
> The question of BETTER is At focus here.... IT WONT BE BETTER,IT WILL BE SLOWER POS WITH STUFF I DONT WANT!!!!!


What stuff that you don't want is in a D12 box? How do you know that it will be slower? How do you know it will be a POS?


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

I updated to all HD boxes within the last year. I left my old dish and LNB up with cables to two spare bedrooms and I kept several old Hughes boxes that I use when company comes for a few weeks a year. I just call in and activate the receiver when the bedrooms are in use. You can do that with owned boxes, you CANNOT do that with leased equipment. If they shut down the old boxes, I will have to get leased equipment that cannot be deactivated until needed, they would have to be returned. I'm not the only one that does this so we will be forced to pay the receiver charge full time or buy new equipment that we can turn on and off. Is there any workaround to this problem?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

linuspbmo said:


> I updated to all HD boxes within the last year. I left my old dish and LNB up with cables to two spare bedrooms and I kept several old Hughes boxes that I use when company comes for a few weeks a year. I just call in and activate the receiver when the bedrooms are in use. You can do that with owned boxes, you CANNOT do that with leased equipment. If they shut down the old boxes, I will have to get leased equipment that cannot be deactivated until needed, they would have to be returned. I'm not the only one that does this so we will be forced to pay the receiver charge full time or buy new equipment that we can turn on and off. Is there any workaround to this problem?


You can buy owned receivers.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

linuspbmo said:


> Is there any workaround to this problem?


It is possible to buy owned receivers, I would think especially a D11 or D12 SD receiver. But you do need to be careful when trying to do so.

Find a receiver for sale, get the Receiver ID number (RID), then call the access card department at DirecTV. Have them confirm the receiver can be activated and used on your account if you buy it. You will need to obtain a new access card (cost about $20), so factor that into whatever you are willing to pay for the receiver.

You can also buy an owned receiver directly from DirecTV, but the cost is significantly higher than the upfront cost to lease.

Check the buy/sell/trade forum of this site.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> You can buy owned receivers.


I have 5 owned receivers but apparently I will need to throw them away soon. BTW I get e-mails from Directv all the time and I have never received one saying I would have to get new equipment. Oh well, nothing lasts forever, I guess I will have to jump through the hoops and try to find a owned receiver that will work for my part time needs. I just wish I could get a firm date.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

linuspbmo said:


> I updated to all HD boxes within the last year. I left my old dish and LNB up with cables to two spare bedrooms and I kept several old Hughes boxes that I use when company comes for a few weeks a year. I just call in and activate the receiver when the bedrooms are in use. You can do that with owned boxes, you CANNOT do that with leased equipment. If they shut down the old boxes, I will have to get leased equipment that cannot be deactivated until needed, they would have to be returned. I'm not the only one that does this so we will be forced to pay the receiver charge full time or buy new equipment that we can turn on and off. Is there any workaround to this problem?


You can still find them on ebay, just have to check the Receiver Id number at the Access Card dept. Theres's still legacy receivers that are owned hughes sd-hbh and hbh-sa that have APG guides, so the change will not affect those.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's the list of legacy MPG receivers that are supposed to be replaced:

MAKE-MODEL

OPTIMUS 5100
OPTIMUS 5700
OPTIMUS 5100N
HITACHI 61HDX98B
DSTV 7500U
GENERIC1 99-X998
GENERIC2 99-X999
HNS BAHNS01
HNS BAHNS01-IR
HNS BAHNS02
MAGNAVOX DBS500
MAGNAVOX DBS600
RCA DC4030RB
RCA DCD001RW
RCA DCD302RA
RCA DCD405RE
RCA DRD102RW
NO NAME PLTE DRD112NW
RCA DRD112NW
SWBT DRD112NW
GE DRD122GW
RCA DRD202RA
RCA DRD203RW
RCA DRD205RD
NO NAME PLTE DRD212NW
SWBT DRD212NW
NO NAME PLTE DRD213NW
RCA DRD221RD
RCA DRD222D
RCA DRD222RD
RCA DRD223RD
RCA DRD225RD
RCA DRD302RA
RCA DRD303RA
RCA DRD403RA
RCA DRD420RE
RCA DRD440RE
RCA DRD451RG
RCA DRD460RE
RCA DRD480RE
RCA DRD502RB
RCA DRD503RB
RCA DRD503RBC
RCA DRD505RB
RCA DRD515RB
RCA DRD523MCDC
RCA DRD523RB
RCA DRD703RA
RCA DRD705RB
RCA DS2320RA
RCA DS3330RA
RCA DS4430RA
RCA DS5230RB
RCA DS5450RB
RCA DS5451RB
DSTV DSTV-5700U
PHILIPS DSX5150R
PHILIPS DSX5250I
PHILIPS DSX5250R
PHILIPS DSX5350R
PHILIPS DSX5353C
PHILIPS DSX5353E
PHILIPS DSX5353R
PHILIPS DSX5353X
PHILIPS DSX5375R
RCA DTC-100
TOSHIBA DW65X91
RCA F38310
HNS GAEB0
HNS GCEB0
GE GRD33G2A
GE GRD33G3A
RCA HD65W20
HITACHI HDS100R
HITACHI HDS200R
HITACHI HDS210R
HITACHI HDS220R
HNS HIRD-43
HNS HIRD-A2
HNS HIRD-A3
HNS HIRD-A4
HNS HIRD-B1
HNS HIRD-B2
HNS HIRD-B23
HNS HIRD-B3
HNS HIRD-B4
HNS HIRD-C2
HNS HIRD-D0
HNS HIRD-D1
HNS HIRD-D2
HNS HIRD-D4
HNS HIRD-D5
HNS HIRD-E1
HNS HIRD-E2
HNS HIRD-E4
HNS HIRD-E6
HNS HSYS-2331
HNS HSYS-B2332
HNS HSYS-C2262
HNS HSYS-C2264
RCA L50000
MEMOREX MSD5000
MEMOREX MSD5001R-H
NO NAME PLTE NRD215ND
RCA NRD3131NA
NO NAME PLTE NRD313NA
RCA NRD313NA
NO NAME PLTE NRD323ND
RCA NRD412
NO NAME PLTE NRD412NA
NO NAME PLTE NRD415NE
RCA NRD513NB
RCA NS4221
RCA P61300
RCA P61310
PROSCAN PRD8630A
PROSCAN PRD8650B
PROSCAN PS34000
PROSCAN PS38000
PROSCAN PS61000
PROSCAN PS65000
PROSCAN PSHD105
SONY SAS-AD2
SONY SAS-AD3
SONY SAS-BD2
SONY SAS-BS2
SONY SAT-A1
SONY SAT-A2
SONY SAT-A3
SONY SAT-A4
SONY SAT-A50
SONY SAT-A55
SONY SAT-A65
SONY SAT-B1
SONY SAT-B2
SONY SAT-B3
SONY SAT-B4
SONY SAT-B50
SONY SAT-B50/2
SONY SAT-B55
SONY SAT-B65
SONY SAT-HD100
SAMSUNG SIR-S60W
MITSUBISHI SR-SD1
TOSHIBA TSR-101
TOSHIBA TSR-202
PANASONIC TU-IRD10
PANASONIC TU-IRD20
PANASONIC TZ-DBS01
PANASONIC TZ-DRD100
UNIDEN UDS100
UNIDEN UDS200
UNIDEN UDS200SYS
MAGNAVOX UNKNOWN
MEMOREX UNKNOWN
OPTIMUS UNKNOWN
SWBT UNKNOWN
UNIDEN UNKNOWN
HITACHI VW00321


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice list, especially in the part:
MAGNAVOX *UNKNOWN*
MEMOREX *UNKNOWN*
OPTIMUS *UNKNOWN*
SWBT *UNKNOWN*
UNIDEN *UNKNOWN*


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

I finally got the e mail from Directv about my legacy receiver needing to get replaced. I called the number and finally will retire my old RCA that just worked well over the years.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Nice list, especially in the part:
> MAGNAVOX *UNKNOWN*
> MEMOREX *UNKNOWN*
> OPTIMUS *UNKNOWN*
> ...


LOL

They are known.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

My old Hughes is still chugging along and to date NO email, phone call, letter, NOTHING from DirecTV. Big surprise. I'm sure one day in the future it will suddenly stop working.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

Go to channel 341 and see if you get a message.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> My old Hughes is still chugging along and to date NO email, phone call, letter, NOTHING from DirecTV. Big surprise. I'm sure one day in the future it will suddenly stop working.


I got my RCA replaced, what model of Hughes receiver do you still have?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

LynnW said:


> Go to channel 341 and see if you get a message.


I did get the message. Are customers supposed to somehow see this channel in the guide and tune to it?

In any event, (as expected) I called in and requested the "MPG swap" and the CSR was confused. First, I was told there would be a new one year commitment. Then I pressed for more info and after "conferring with a supervisor" was told no, everything was free and no commitment. We'll see!! Don't you think their CSR's would be TRAINED on this and how it works?

I'm betting they try to stick me with a new one year commitment or worse a CHARGE for a replacement receiver!!


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Satelliteracer, why didn't Directv take this opportunity to replace these receivers with mpeg4 equipment? They wouldn't have to be enabled for hd nor charged to the customer to get them. I think the same for new installs even if sd. Use mpeg4 boxes. This should have been started years ago. If they had, there would be many fewer mpeg2 boxes out there. Eventually those on mpeg2 would be transitioned and it would free up a lot of bandwidth for more channels or better video quality. There can't be much if any difference in the cost per box from mpeg2 to mpeg4.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know why they didn't make the D12 MPEG4 capable. The only reason I can think of is they figure when they eventually transition off MPEG2 there won't be too many SD sets left, so they plan on dumping the SD duplicates of HD channels at the same time. That would free up twice the bandwidth of simply converting the SD duplicates to MPEG4.

As existing customers take advantage of offers to upgrade to Genie + clients they'll have more and more surplus HD receivers, which they can use to upgrade SD receivers to HD. Once they figure they have enough to convert the rest they could announce the transition. They'd have to provide SD only subscribers with a new dish also, but the benefits would outweigh the cost.

I'd assume as the date they want to do this gets closer they'll step up whatever offers they typically make to SD only subscribers to get them to voluntarily upgrade, but at some point they'll have to force it like they have done with the old program guide.

It'll probably take a while to do. By the time they finish, they'll probably be broadcasting some stuff with HEVC and the clock will begin ticking for MPEG4 equipment


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

slice1900 said:


> I don't know why they didn't make the D12 MPEG4 capable. The only reason I can think of is they figure when they eventually transition off MPEG2 there won't be too many SD sets left, so they plan on dumping the SD duplicates of HD channels at the same time. That would free up twice the bandwidth of simply converting the SD duplicates to MPEG4.
> 
> As existing customers take advantage of offers to upgrade to Genie + clients they'll have more and more surplus HD receivers, which they can use to upgrade SD receivers to HD. Once they figure they have enough to convert the rest they could announce the transition. They'd have to provide SD only subscribers with a new dish also, but the benefits would outweigh the cost.
> 
> ...


An interesting speculation;

Except I can find no reason for the D12 or any other SD receiver to be Ku band/MPEG-2/4 capable since there are no MPEG-4 compressed programs using the Ku band save for two Spanish HD ones on 119.

And if you make the D12 or other SD ones Ka band capable then you may as well have built an HD receiver which can receive both SD and HD MPEG-2/4 to begin with.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

??? The band Directv satellites broadcast programming on has nothing to do with the type of compression scheme being used. The satellites just broadcast bits, whether those bits make up MPEG2 compressed video, MPEG4, or some new scheme that hasn't yet been invented has nothing to do with what frequency or what satellite your dish receives them from.

Aren't there some SD only locals compressed with MPEG4? I thought I had read that somewhere. Regardless of what they are doing _today_, if they had made the D12 receiver capable of decoding MPEG4 they'd have the option of migrating more and more SD channels to MPEG4 compression to free up bandwidth. Those affected would have their SD receivers upgraded to D12. Over time they could migrate all SD content to MPEG4, which would free up considerable bandwidth.

I was just suggesting that since Directv didn't take this very obvious path open to them, they must not be planning to take the intermediate step of replacing MPEG2 SD with MPEG4 SD, but their next transition will instead dump SD entirely (except for those channels they don't carry in HD)

As long as they still make new D12s, the transition is years away.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

slice1900 said:


> > ??? The band Directv satellites broadcast programming on has nothing to do with the type of compression scheme being used. The satellites just broadcast bits, whether those bits make up MPEG2 compressed video, MPEG4, or some new scheme that hasn't yet been invented has nothing to do with what frequency or what satellite your dish receives them from.
> 
> 
> Operating at the higher frequency Ka band allows DIRECTV to use greater bandwidth transponders than Ku, 36 as opposed to 24 MHz. But regardless since the move to Ka band all programming there, SD and HD, is MPEG-4, whereas all programs on Ku band are SD and use MPEG-2 except for two MPEG-4 Spanish HD channels on 119 Tp. 24
> ...


Yes, but all on Ka band as are some MPEG-4 SD nationals.



> Regardless of what they are doing _today_, if they had made the D12 receiver capable of decoding MPEG4 they'd have the option of migrating more and more SD channels to MPEG4 compression to free up bandwidth. Those affected would have their SD receivers upgraded to D12. Over time they could migrate all SD content to MPEG4, which would free up considerable bandwidth.
> 
> I was just suggesting that since Directv didn't take this very obvious path open to them, they must not be planning to take the intermediate step of replacing MPEG2 SD with MPEG4 SD, but their next transition will instead dump SD entirely (except for those channels they don't carry in HD)
> 
> As long as they still make new D12s, the transition is years away


.But what would such clearing spectrum on the SD Ku band be used for though?

Creating space for more SD channels? Who wants that with all the impetus on HD nowadays?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Take a look at 95W - there are many DTV LA [A3] transponders [AMC and H.264] and the sat is Ku. So, Ku sats could be converted.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Take a look at 95W - there are many DTV LA [A3] transponders [AMC and H.264] and the sat is Ku. So, Ku sats could be converted.


Oh sure P Smith, I realize just like with the two Spanish HD channels on 119 Ku, it could be done.

But with D14 and 15 on the near horizon, there will be more than enough future Ka band capacity for HD. So why bother with trying to clear space to cram HD signals into the narrow 24 MHz wide transponders of the old Ku birds?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Money. More bits in same pipe, more programs, more providers, more fee ...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I guess if they've got two new satellites going up, those should cover the demand for more bandwidth, but there are plenty of potential uses for that bandwidth. More HD bandwidth/quality on existing channels, convert remaining SD only channels to HD where possible, have everyone's locals available in HD, more international content and/or be able to eliminate the 110/119/95 satellites, add all the channels in fall/winter from everyone and their brother following BTN's lead, upgrade 720p/1080i content to 1080p60 where available, offer 4K content where available.

OK, the latter is silly, since someone with 20/20 vision needs to sit closer than 15' to a 100" TV to tell any difference (and closer than 7' to get the full benefit of 4K) but there will be 4K sets sold, and people will want 4K content to display on it. There is always a market for people with more money than sense, and I guess in this case also those who had very successful outcomes from Lasik surgery 

I suppose give the new satellites they'll probably keep the current SD broadcasts until the 101 satellite reaches EOL. Does anyone know what orbital position these new satellites will be taking? Will they go to 99/103 like the existing HD sats, or is one of them going to 101? I assume they won't put them in a new position or at 110/119, or a lot of people will need new LNBs.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

D14 is supposed to go to 99 IIRC. I don't know about D15.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

slice1900 said:


> > I guess if they've got two new satellites going up, those should cover the demand for more bandwidth, but there are plenty of potential uses for that bandwidth. More HD bandwidth/quality on existing channels, convert remaining SD only channels to HD where possible, have everyone's locals available in HD, ...
> 
> 
> *But with DIRECTV planing much of this HD conversion for migration to MPEG-4 on Ka band. The question is what advantage is there to convert the current MPEG-2 SD channels on Ku band to MPEG-4 except room for more SD channels there?*
> ...


*Hard to predict the future this way but 110 is serving a very important role for Puerto Rico at present. What upgrades DIRECTV plans for the current 720p/1080i HD standard are sure to take place on Ka band. 119 is likely slated for eventual movement to MPEG-4/Ka band as well though behind 101, and international programming at 95w ("World Direct" service.) was mentioned as possibly headed for the Reverse DBS band. *



> OK, the latter is silly, since someone with 20/20 vision needs to sit closer than 15' to a 100" TV to tell any difference (and closer than 7' to get the full benefit of 4K) but there will be 4K sets sold, and people will want 4K content to display on it. There is always a market for people with more money than sense, and I guess in this case also those who had very successful outcomes from Lasik surgery


*True, though however a waste it is DIRECTV has stated that 4K Ultra-HDTV is destined for the freed up Ku band spectrum, but its unclear if that's for the current crop of Ku band satellites which would be well approaching EOL at that point or new ones.*



> I suppose give the new satellites they'll probably keep the current SD broadcasts until the 101 satellite reaches EOL. Does anyone know what orbital position these new satellites will be taking? Will they go to 99/103 like the existing HD sats, or is one of them going to 101? I assume they won't put them in a new position or at 110/119, or a lot of people will need new LNBs


.*D14 (actually D14/RB-1), is destined for 99w likely to make a "99ca." D15 intended future location is unknown as no FCC "Launch and Operate Authority" (LOA) application has been submitted for it yet.*


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> My old Hughes is still chugging along and to date NO email, phone call, letter, NOTHING from DirecTV. Big surprise. I'm sure one day in the future it will suddenly stop working.


Still hitting certain parts of the country. I would be surprised if you are not contacted by end of June at the latest.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> I did get the message. Are customers supposed to somehow see this channel in the guide and tune to it?
> 
> In any event, (as expected) I called in and requested the "MPG swap" and the CSR was confused. First, I was told there would be a new one year commitment. Then I pressed for more info and after "conferring with a supervisor" was told no, everything was free and no commitment. We'll see!! Don't you think their CSR's would be TRAINED on this and how it works?
> 
> I'm betting they try to stick me with a new one year commitment or worse a CHARGE for a replacement receiver!!


Customers that are communicated to go to channel 341 for those instructions. However, even those not yet communicated to are eligible so if they "stumble" upon channel 341 on their own that's fine as well. The idea is to try and gate this a bit so only so many folks are swapping out at a time which is why the communications are targeted in waves for different customer groups at a time.

There will not be a commitment and it is free. Looks like you might have got a call to an agent that was fairly new to the process which is unfortunate.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

studechip said:


> Satelliteracer, why didn't Directv take this opportunity to replace these receivers with mpeg4 equipment? They wouldn't have to be enabled for hd nor charged to the customer to get them. I think the same for new installs even if sd. Use mpeg4 boxes. This should have been started years ago. If they had, there would be many fewer mpeg2 boxes out there. Eventually those on mpeg2 would be transitioned and it would free up a lot of bandwidth for more channels or better video quality. There can't be much if any difference in the cost per box from mpeg2 to mpeg4.


Actually the cost differences are quite large.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Still hitting certain parts of the country. I would be surprised if you are not contacted by end of June at the latest.


No I won't if you've been following this thread-at least the "on topic" posts! :sure:

My "MPG Swap" as they call it came today. A four year old D12-100 which seems to be in pretty good shape.

But just as I speculated, I almost ended up with an ADDITIONAL receiver on my account and a one year commitment!

The CSR kept saying "you want to activate a new receiver?" and I kept saying "No, I want to do the MPG swap". Finally, he gave up and transferred me to someone in this country who knew right away what I wanted. After examining my account on the web site, it does appear that the receiver was indeed swapped out correctly. Next week, I'll call in and ask when my commitment date is just to be sure the swap was done correctly.


----------

